# X-Trail Xenon headlight adjustment RHD/LHD



## Doubleknee (Mar 9, 2009)

I've just bought a new UK spec X-Trail with Xenon headlights. I intend to drive more in France than the UK and need to switch the headlight dipping from RHD to LHD on a permanent basis. Other manufacturers' forums talk of levers within Xenons that operate shutters to switch the dipped beam to the opposite side. Do these exist in the X-Trail? If so, how do I get at them to make the switch, please? Erm, I also understand that there are high voltages in there......


----------

